# $1000 per tonn



## Oasis (Oct 28, 2007)

Maybe all these people who are looking at buying spreaders this year should hold off because we may be paying $1000/ton if this gets much worse.

I've allready told a few customers that if this shortage continues to get worse and salt is MIA they will either have to select a new product at a higher price, resort to salt or I will be envoking my salt shortage clause in my contracts where I will no longer be able to gaurantee salt services. (got smarter this year after last years shortage . . . )

At least table salt doesnt jam up your tailgaite spreaders and you dont need an auger ...


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

$1000 a ton???? Don't know where you heard that but I would sure be checking someplace else.


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

ya really, i mean i can get product from canada if i wanted to for 150.00 / ton (pick up price), now thats more than i want to pay but at least i can get it if i had to.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

I'll sell you all you want for $950.00 ton!


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

Hey Oasis, we're running a special on salt $949.99 a ton delivered.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Longae29;740540 said:


> Hey Oasis, we're running a special on salt $949.99 a ton delivered.


Lowballer!!


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

$849.99 special


----------



## lawnprolawns (Oct 31, 2008)

I'll do 500 delivered.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

TCLA;740549 said:


> Lowballer!!


My true identity is revealed. Although i'm not sure its lowballing if you are going to make obscene profit on it.


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

Theyre having fun with ya now. However its incredible the overuse of salt anyway on park lots,


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

augerandblade;740577 said:


> Theyre having fun with ya now. However its incredible the overuse of salt anyway on park lots,


What do you mean overuse?


----------



## procut (Dec 1, 2004)

redman6565;741336 said:


> What do you mean overuse?


Over applying / putting down too much. When you drive by a lot a few days later and the black pavement is white from all the salt.


----------



## procut (Dec 1, 2004)

One more thought...

When I first found out about the drastic price increase of salt, I figured you would see a major decrease in salt useage. However, other than one local contractor who appears to be quite stingy with the salt, it appears most lots in my area are being salted just the same as always.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

procut;742052 said:


> Over applying / putting down too much. When you drive by a lot a few days later and the black pavement is white from all the salt.


Does that automatically mean salt was overapplied?


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

redman6565;741336 said:


> What do you mean overuse?


I see guys in this area hitting the parking lots with salt when there is 2 inches of snow on the lot. We plow it off at that accumulation: Salt should be used to control ice ', however after we do our walks and its snowing we will salt the walkways heavy during a snowstorm so we dont have ta shovel or plow it off. So ya okay Im the kettle calling the pot black.


----------



## dfdsuperduty (Dec 12, 2006)

I have 2 contracts that want salt after each push no matter if it is continuing to snow or not they pay usually 3-4 days ahead of when their bill is due 15 day net and they are happy.... hey if they are willing to pay I will put down an inch of salt across the whole pavement if they want.... and before anyone says anything I did speak to the grounds manager and he said that is what they want no matter what


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

dfdsuperduty;742182 said:


> I have 2 contracts that want salt after each push no matter if it is continuing to snow or not they pay usually 3-4 days ahead of when their bill is due 15 day net and they are happy.... hey if they are willing to pay I will put down an inch of salt across the whole pavement if they want.... and before anyone says anything I did speak to the grounds manager and he said that is what they want no matter what


And that is the way it should be done IMO


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

dfdsuperduty;742182 said:


> I have 2 contracts that want salt after each push no matter if it is continuing to snow or not they pay usually 3-4 days ahead of when their bill is due 15 day net and they are happy.... hey if they are willing to pay I will put down an inch of salt across the whole pavement if they want.... and before anyone says anything I did speak to the grounds manager and he said that is what they want no matter what


There you go, it whatever is par for the course in any given area. Areas that are used to a lot of snow during the winter season ,possibly would not pepper their lots with salt after every snowfall. I also realize thats its a liability issue. It would be interesting to get a few more posts on salting procedures throughout Canada and the U Sussmileyflagtymusic


----------



## NorthernSvc's (Mar 12, 2006)

no salt shortage all ********, tons of salt in the mines. just can't move it. i think it's all a conspiracy to screw the little man.


----------



## carl b (Dec 28, 2006)

NorthernSvc's;742307 said:


> no salt shortage all ********, tons of salt in the mines. just can't move it. i think it's all a conspiracy to screw the little man.


yep , theirs a mine in town . they have been working all year for 30-40 years


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

well salt should only be applied for half inch or less. with costs the way they are, we've been plowing even with an inch of snow because you use less salt that way


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

redman6565;742780 said:


> well salt should only be applied for half inch or less. with costs the way they are, we've been plowing even with an inch of snow because you use less salt that way


Kinda sounds funny to have a 1/2" trigger dont it

But we have been doing that since last winter beside trying to take down 2" with salt just makes a mess IMHO


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

haha well whatever we haev to do to preserve our salt supply


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Have 300 tonne of our own salt left but was going by a local place and they had salt for $95/tonne so we picked up 11.5 tonne. Might as well get it when we can.


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

aint that the truth...just bought 100 ton for 82.50 and overstocked my pile. hope it lasts me through the end of the year


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

redman6565;742915 said:


> aint that the truth...just bought 100 ton for 82.50 and overstocked my pile. hope it lasts me through the end of the year


Roughly the same price of mine because a tonne is 10% bigger then a ton.


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

damn canadiens and their funny measuring system lol


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

JD Dave;742920 said:


> Roughly the same price of mine because a tonne is 10% bigger then a ton.


and in Canadian funds.


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

i always liked canadian money, it's colored and rather entertaining. ours is just boring


----------



## Ipushsnow (Oct 29, 2007)

Canadians? You mean there are foreigners on plowsite? OMG


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Neige;742935 said:


> and in Canadian funds.


I didn't want too confuse them anymore, they don't even know how to spell coloured.


----------



## The plowmaster (Feb 4, 2009)

*Conserving*

There is no shortage of salt. It is the government that has seized the mines in Detroit that has the prices being gouged by the brokers. The broker buys a **** load of salt, sits on it until the government seizes the salt. Then the broker can bump up the price. It is a gamble that has paid off these last two winters. Too many people are putting down too much salt though. I doesn't matter if the businesses pay for it or not. It is a waste to have salt sitting on the concrete. The water washes it away during melting times. It ruins the asphalt/cement, and if its a bad winter like we've been having it could bankrupt the companies. Most companies want a clean parking lot thats what they pay for, not the exxess of the salt. Whoever says that people want to pay for it is 1st of all never being paid for that salt (its coming out of their own pocket) and second hurting the market for all of us. I have always noticed everyone using too much but when we have a shortage it would be nice for all of us to conserve.


----------



## The plowmaster (Feb 4, 2009)

Here in Michigan we are paying 145 a ton delivered that's the cheapest


----------



## The plowmaster (Feb 4, 2009)

Our business's here are switching over to liquid calcium chloride what do you guys tink of that stuff


----------



## The plowmaster (Feb 4, 2009)

thank you; amen brother


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

The plowmaster;743285 said:


> Our business's here are switching over to liquid calcium chloride what do you guys tink of that stuff


I dont tink much of it

lol


----------



## The plowmaster (Feb 4, 2009)

lol tink=think


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

The plowmaster;743305 said:


> lol tink=think


He was trying to be funny.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

JD Dave;743318 said:


> He was trying to be funny.


lol Key word Trying


----------



## Oasis (Oct 28, 2007)

I was making a point .... I am obviously not paying $1000 a ton but there seems to be a lot of people aksing about purchasing vbox and other spreaders and I think its funny in these times where salt is becoming a precious commodity. Im paying 110/ton now which is substantially higher then I was paying at the begining of the season and this salt has been imported all the way from Chile which is rediculous. Anyways..... Im glad it at least sparked some interesting talk. 

BTW, most of our customers demand a salting after every push as well which we comply with although it tends to be a light salting rather then the usual amount for ice control. I do find it a bit rediculous when I see people dumping salt on 5 cm of snow instead of plowing. Some believe that salt is an alternative to plowing rather then another tool in snow and ice management.


----------



## musclecarboy (Aug 19, 2007)

Oasis;743713 said:


> I was making a point .... I am obviously not paying $1000 a ton but there seems to be a lot of people aksing about purchasing vbox and other spreaders and I think its funny in these times where salt is becoming a precious commodity. Im paying 110/ton now which is substantially higher then I was paying at the begining of the season and this salt has been imported all the way from Chile which is rediculous. Anyways..... Im glad it at least sparked some interesting talk.
> 
> BTW, most of our customers demand a salting after every push as well which we comply with although it tends to be a light salting rather then the usual amount for ice control. I do find it a bit rediculous when I see people dumping salt on 5 cm of snow instead of plowing. Some believe that salt is an alternative to plowing rather then another tool in snow and ice management.


Where do you pickup from?


----------



## Oasis (Oct 28, 2007)

some conversions for reference lol

1 inch = 2.54 cm
1 mile = 1.6 km
1 US ton = about .9 Canadian ton

I know it gets confusing for some of the ussmileyflag s when we talk tymusic lol....


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

JD Dave;743214 said:


> I didn't want too confuse them anymore, they don't even know how to spell coloured.


haha you mean colored?


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

damn i thought i had it bad up here i pay 120 a yard at one place if i cant get it there i go down the street for a 118 ton and if i feel like buying in bulk as in a truck load i pay 70 a ton (which ill be doing next year when we get our skid steer)


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

i can still get it for 82.50 a ton (apparently i should be grateful) haha


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

The plowmaster;743270 said:


> There is no shortage of salt. It is the government that has seized the mines in Detroit that has the prices being gouged by the brokers. The broker buys a **** load of salt, sits on it until the government seizes the salt. Then the broker can bump up the price. It is a gamble that has paid off these last two winters. Too many people are putting down too much salt though. I doesn't matter if the businesses pay for it or not. It is a waste to have salt sitting on the concrete. The water washes it away during melting times. It ruins the asphalt/cement, and if its a bad winter like we've been having it could bankrupt the companies. Most companies want a clean parking lot thats what they pay for, not the exxess of the salt. Whoever says that people want to pay for it is 1st of all never being paid for that salt (its coming out of their own pocket) and second hurting the market for all of us. I have always noticed everyone using too much but when we have a shortage it would be nice for all of us to conserve.


Do you have news artciles you can post about the gov't seizing salt?


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

anarche! i say we storm the towers and sieze thy salt


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

ok lets all form the worlds biggest salt heist what would burger king do with out any salt for there fries lol


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

The plowmaster;743270 said:


> There is no shortage of salt. It is the government that has seized the mines in Detroit that has the prices being gouged by the brokers. The broker buys a **** load of salt, sits on it until the government seizes the salt. Then the broker can bump up the price. It is a gamble that has paid off these last two winters. Too many people are putting down too much salt though. I doesn't matter if the businesses pay for it or not. It is a waste to have salt sitting on the concrete. The water washes it away during melting times. It ruins the asphalt/cement, and if its a bad winter like we've been having it could bankrupt the companies. Most companies want a clean parking lot thats what they pay for, not the exxess of the salt. Whoever says that people want to pay for it is 1st of all never being paid for that salt (its coming out of their own pocket) and second hurting the market for all of us. I have always noticed everyone using too much but when we have a shortage it would be nice for all of us to conserve.





cretebaby;744017 said:


> Do you have news artciles you can post about the gov't seizing salt?


Hard to produce something that doesn't exist.

I think he's attempting to regurgitate something he heard from someone, who was told a story by someone else.


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

call ronald?


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

fisher guy;744116 said:


> ok lets all form the worlds biggest salt heist what would burger king do with out any salt for there fries lol


call ronald?


----------



## andrewcarrigan (Jun 10, 2007)

Oasis;739995 said:


> Maybe all these people who are looking at buying spreaders this year should hold off because we may be paying $1000/ton if this gets much worse.
> 
> I've allready told a few customers that if this shortage continues to get worse and salt is MIA they will either have to select a new product at a higher price, resort to salt or I will be envoking my salt shortage clause in my contracts where I will no longer be able to gaurantee salt services. (got smarter this year after last years shortage . . . )
> 
> At least table salt doesnt jam up your tailgaite spreaders and you dont need an auger ...


SALT IS GOING TO GO TO 1500.00 A TON!!!!!! BUY NOW!!!!!!! CUZ IM SUCH I NICE GUY I WILL STILL SELL ALL YOU NEED FOR 999.00 PER TON DEL EXTRA!!!


----------



## SilvaXXIII30 (Aug 12, 2008)

*Price of Salt!!*

$150 / Ton here in the GTA. Does anyone know where I can get cheaper? Mississauga / Toronto , Ontario


----------

